# EN 1090 Guideline



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 أكتوبر 2016)

A new EU standard EN 1090 for structural steel and aluminium is due to
come into effect in July 2014. From this date, all components supplied
.into Europe will need to conform to this standard and be CE mark​


----------

